# Dwarf Rune bank



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Right, not sure if this has been done before, but ive decided to start a rune bank. Essentaily, if you know of a good rune combo, post it here.

I'l start:
_Axe of smiting_(name optional-just makes it easier to identfy)(or maybe not)
Master rune of Smiting
Rune of fury
Rune of speed/fire.
-100pts
_A good axe for slayers, provided you get the charge against a monster. otherwise you will get krumped. use the rune of fire against flamable monsters, oterwise run of speed._
Your turn.
original ideas apriceated.k:


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one

The Indestructible Dwarf

Master Rune of Gromril
Rune of Resistance
Master Rune of Spite
Rune of Luck (x2)
=125

With this you get a dwarf with a re-rollable 1+ armour save, a 4+ ward save and an additional 2 re-rolls. I wouldn't recommend using a dwarf like this as it would be very expensive with little damage output but it would be cool :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not so much a Runebank, but my Favourite Dwarf Lord - 

Lord, shieldbearers, Shield, Master Rune of Adamant Rune of Stone, Master Rune of Spite, Rune of Warding, 3x Rune of Speed.

Gives him a 0+ Armour Save and 4+ Ward Save, along with T6, in combat, the armour save is reduced to 1+. He has MR1, and Strikes at I7. Yes, it's no funky special weapon, but it's Magic, and to have a Lord strike first against Elves is really quite funny, when I held the charge from a Dark Elf Hero in a Cold One unit, only to strike him out of the saddle (him having already gone through the Runelord, but not before losing his armour to the MR of Breaking. Needless to say, he was smashed out the saddle.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Dafistofmork - That is a very expensive axe, especially when given to a character who has only his WS and T to protect him. 

Vaz - Unfortunately the best save you can get with Dwarfs is a 1+. The Shieldbearer's entry in the army book specifically states that it adds +2 to the save - to a maximum of 1+. Its rather stupid and annoying that dwarfs - the _master armourers_ are unable to get any better than a 1+ save. 

Anyway, I have a few combinations;

Thane of Pain
MRoSwiftness, RoCleaving (OP: + RoFury)
RoStone

Always strikes first with a S5, has a 2+ save in defence.

Thane + GW
MRoGromril, RoResistance

1+ re-rollable save and S6, T5



Hm, I've gone blank. Will try to add more a bit later.


Kuffy


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I prefer this Dwarf Lord setup, it combines both offensive capabilities with a strong defence:
Dwarf Lord, Shieldbearers, Greatweapon
Weapon: Masterrune of Kragg the Grim, Rune of Snorri Spangelhelm
Armour: Rune of Stone, Rune of Resistance
Talisman: Masterrune of Spite, Rune of the Furnace
301 pts

1+ AS with reroll, 4+ wardsave and immune to firebased attacks, and 4 S6 attacks with +1to hit back(so most times hitting on 2s and wounding on 2s) + the shieldbearers attacks. 
As a personal sidenote I'd say never give the Dwarf Lord Masterrune of Gromril, give him Shieldbearers and a Rune of Stone instead. Same effect on the saves, but it both costs alot less "magic itempoints", gives you immunity vs killingblow(US3) and also frees up the precious Gromrilrune for a Thane instead, most times the BSB


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Kuffy said:


> Dafistofmork - That is a very expensive axe, especially when given to a character who has only his WS and T to protect him.
> 
> Vaz - Unfortunately the best save you can get with Dwarfs is a 1+. The Shieldbearer's entry in the army book specifically states that it adds +2 to the save - to a maximum of 1+. Its rather stupid and annoying that dwarfs - the _master armourers_ are unable to get any better than a 1+ save.


I blame the bad layout and a quick flick through.

Still, if it only makes any difference on your armour regardless of a 1+ Save, or a 0+ Save if you've got Armour Piercing Weaponry - and that wounds on a 6, generally - so you've got to watch out for Cannons then, but then again, they ignore armour.

In that case there's no need for the shield, so you have a Cheaper Dwarf Lord, and no need change the beautiful model of Alrik, which is one I rank right up there with Archaon, Be'lakor and Imrik.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I blame the bad layout and a quick flick through.
> 
> Still, if it only makes any difference on your armour regardless of a 1+ Save, or a 0+ Save if you've got Armour Piercing Weaponry - and that wounds on a 6, generally - so you've got to watch out for Cannons then, but then again, they ignore armour.
> 
> In that case there's no need for the shield, so you have a Cheaper Dwarf Lord, and no need change the beautiful model of Alrik, which is one I rank right up there with Archaon, Be'lakor and Imrik.


This is true, it isn't much of a difference really. Although, personally I dislike the Alrik model.

Kuffy


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, i didnt plan this as a "how to equip your lord tactica", just a collection of good ruinc items. But the way its going has pretty much the same effect, so carry on.

Great ideas so far guys, keep it up!( i would add a new combo, but i dont have bookwith me-sorry!)
EDIT-just rembered one:
great wepon
master rune of krag the grimm
2x rune of cleaving
-71pts
strengh 8 lord any one?



Kuffy said:


> Dafistofmork - That is a very expensive axe, especially when given to a character who has only his WS and T to protect him.


Yeah, but you can only give slayers weapon runes, and that is quite good in theory(i.e. charge nasty monster, kill it, rinse and repeate)


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

How about a deamonslayer with the master rune of smiting and the rune of might?

It isn't getting any fluffier than an deamonslayer who wounds T5 on 2+ and does d6 wounds. Here giant, giant, giant.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Kuffy said:


> Thane of Pain
> MRoSwiftness, RoCleaving (OP: + RoFury)
> RoStone
> 
> ...


I think its a 3+ save, since you can not combine shields and magic weapons in combat.(although from shooting- but then it only works if your thane has been hit directly). I might try that combo on my oathstone thane though- he sits in a block of 20 ironbreakers!:laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Slayers have Slayer axes for a Reason. They are there to be used. A Daemon Slayer I find is a drain on points, when a Dragon Slayer can easily do the business at a cheaper cost, and the rune allowance means nothing. Go for a nude Dragon Slayer, and more Warriors. Will kill more that way.

While they are T5, you're still giving a 100pts of weapons, potentially, to an unarmoured Character. Cannon Sniping and Mobbing is still a viable tactic.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

True. i once had that slayer gaurd my war machines(i had no other slayers to form a unit) and a high elfe great eagle flew ovver him, then he got hit by 2 repeter bolt thowers. not nice. I stoped using him after that.

any good banners any one knows of? BSB or unit.


----------



## Darkness007 (Sep 3, 2009)

Gravity Hammer :wink:

Master Rune of Smiting
Rune of Might
Rune of Snorri Spangelhelm

Costs 120 points but gives you an 80% chance of killing a dragon in a single turn. I'd only use it if I was having a problem with something big and scary.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Giant whacker o' killyness (The dwarves couldn't think of a name so they let the goblins pick one.)

Master Rune of Kragg the Grim
Rune of Cleaving
Rune of Cleaving

Strength 8 dwarf...:good:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Axe of the Three Keeps

Rune of Cleaving
Rune of Snorri Spangelhelm
Rune of Fury

This runic weapon is just all around good (unless you want to live...). Alterations can easily be made such as swapping the rune of cleaving for a Master Rune of Kragg the Grim or trading the Rune of Fury for a Master Rune of Swiftness.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Armour of Grimnir

Rune of Stone
Rune of Resistance
Rune of Preservation
Master Rune of Spite

Use with a lord with a shield and shieldbearers and you've got a 1+ rerollable armour save, immune to KB and posion, and a 4+ ward save with 35 points to spare. Could add a Rune of Fate or a cheap runic weapon (+3 Int/WS anyone?) or just get three more ironbreakers.


----------

